# French Thread Pedals



## Warny (22 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

I recently picked up a Peugeot PBN10 racing bike from the early eighties, with branded cranks which look ideal. However, I've now realised it must take the smaller thread pedals as have had issues with regular pedals. I have heard it's pretty straightforward to tap the threads out but would like to keep things original, if possible. Just wondering if there's any French ones out there? Thanks, Mark


----------



## cougie uk (22 Jan 2021)

Blimey. Didn't know there were different threads. Certainly my French look pedals and Mavic cranks were normal.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jan 2021)

As ever, Sheldon has the answer!
Most French bikes sold in the U.S. used standard thread pedals:


> *9/16" x 20 TPI* (14.29 mm x 1.27)


But older bikes made for the French market used a slightly smaller thread:


> *14 mm x 1.25* (.551" x 20.32 TPI)


I did actually have to buy a set of French pedals, and a French crank, following a dramatic thread failure in Calais. That was about '84, and French threading was a thing then. Mind you, so were Huret gears...
Ebay might be your only hope. Or rethread the cranks.
If it's got a French bottom bracket too, you'll be in for all sorts of fun and games!


----------



## Sharky (22 Jan 2021)

Google found this..
https://www.santafixie.co.uk/classic-aluminium-w66-pedals-with-french-thread.html


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.MKS-Sylvan...e&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=google_shopping


----------



## Warny (23 Jan 2021)

Thanks all, I bought the bike as a frame + wheels initially. Wasn't aware of the different threads at the time, I think previous Peugeot's I've owned probably had the more common thread. I'll have a think!


----------



## velohomme (23 Jan 2021)

Warny said:


> Thanks all, I bought the bike as a frame + wheels initially. Wasn't aware of the different threads at the time, I think previous Peugeot's I've owned probably had the more common thread. I'll have a think!


I bought a pair of French threaded Maillard pedals for my mercier from Vintage Velo. Not stupid money either.


----------



## mickle (23 Jan 2021)

Blimey. I learned something.


----------



## Gillstay (3 Jul 2021)

I think I may have a pair in the shed. Do you still need them ?


----------

